# Katy CCA Banquet - June 19



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

6 weeks away


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

coming soon


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

No doubt this is going to be the biggest banquet in Katy history!

We sold all our reserve tables and will be using tall tops for individuals.

Get there early to buy the good stuff!!!
the 15 Gun Raffle is SOLD OUT, too. 
But, we will have several other opportunities to win other items and raffles.


----------

